# Groomers kill dog, owner vows to sue



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Owner vows to sue groomer in dog death | detnews.com | The Detroit News

Nice, they hurt the dog, and it panicked. So they sat on and suffocated it?

That poor dog must have been so scared.. And just my guess, he was trying to escape, not hurt them, or they wouldn't have been able to muzzle and put him on the floor. I don't know what on earth I would do if I were the owner.



> A necropsy last month by the Michigan State University College of Veterinary Medicine found the dog died from sudden acute trauma causing ruptured organs. Toxicology results showed nothing in his system that would indicate he ingested something to cause him to bleed out.
> 
> "We firmly believe he was suffocated," said Peter Cain, Crouch's fiancè. "She should've just stepped away and not manhandled the dog."


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats horrible!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow and the groomer still asked for her $15 fee. Imagine that? That takes some serious nerve.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I would be in jail cuz I would kill the bitch!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I would be in jail cuz I would kill the bitch!


 
i agree. 

I wonder though. The dog was trained to help with certain tasks as she was in a wheelchair... did they have him registered as a service dog? if so that groomer will be in even deeper trouble for the death of a service dog which isnt it considered a felony? Curious to see where the story goes.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

_'the groomer still asked for $15 for the appointment and left'_

*UNBELIEVABLE!*


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow. Ya know, I know we are only getting one side of the story, and I usually don't like to pass judgement on this type of thing if I wasn't there, but I KNOW there are other ways to deal with a situation like that. 
I've dealt with basically the same thing working at a boarding kennel/groomers. Aggressive dogs came through all the time, and sometimes even the "good" dogs will panic and lash out. We never had to resort to seriously manhandling a dog. 
Sometimes it got a little rough when it would happen suddenly, when I would have to grab a scruff to give myself time to get away. But my first instinct when I saw a dog start to panic was just to step back and give it some room. You do not "calm him down" by sitting on him!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I can not believe they did this and in front of the poor woman!!! I would have shot the woman myself. I am in total shock that you would treat a dog like this but in front of the owner...I can not comprehend.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow. I can't believe those groomers thought that two fully grown adults sitting on a medium-sized dog would calm it down. That's like two adults sitting on a child.

I really hope the owner wins.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The thing that really, really bothers me about this story is that the owner was there and it took place at her house. If the dog freaked out, why didn't they just let it go and give it time to calm down? Why didn't the owner tell them "STOP THAT RIGHT NOW" when they were starting to manhandle the dog, particularly when they were sitting the dog. I realize she's in a wheelchair, but that doesn't stop her telling them to get the h+++ off her dog and out of the house!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> The thing that really, really bothers me about this story is that the owner was there and it took place at her house. If the dog freaked out, why didn't they just let it go and give it time to calm down? Why didn't the owner tell them "STOP THAT RIGHT NOW" when they were starting to manhandle the dog, particularly when they were sitting the dog. I realize she's in a wheelchair, but that doesn't stop her telling them to get the h+++ off her dog and out of the house!


 
I totally agree with you. Still what the *** was this groomer thinking siting on the dog along with another person!! Also tying the poor dogs mouth shut!! She did end up killing this poor dog and then ask for money what a crazy b****. I would never allow anyone in my home that isn't family or close friends. Plus if you ever touch my dog that way you better run, and I'm fast!  This story makes me upset.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I think the story did say the owner asked them to stop but they ignored her. Being in a wheel chair what was she to do? It is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

AbbyK9 said:


> The thing that really, really bothers me about this story is that the owner was there and it took place at her house. If the dog freaked out, why didn't they just let it go and give it time to calm down? Why didn't the owner tell them "STOP THAT RIGHT NOW" when they were starting to manhandle the dog, particularly when they were sitting the dog. I realize she's in a wheelchair, but that doesn't stop her telling them to get the h+++ off her dog and out of the house!


She did ask them to stop when the dog started freaking out , 

"_*Despite Crouch's requests*, the groomer and the assistant then both sat on the dog, she said. Moments later, the dog went limp and died. _"http://detnews.com/article/20101112...ows-to-sue-groomer-in-dog-death#ixzz15IklJIWg​


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't imagine being on a wheelchair, helpless asking them to stop and watching them torture my dog. Oh just thinking about it gives me the chills! Why on earth would you do such a thing and in front of the owner, in their house! I hope the publicity will put them out of business forever


----------



## Smiling_Shepherd (Aug 23, 2010)

It would almost seem unbelievable to me that this type of thing could happen if I hadn't had a close call many years ago with one of my first dogs


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

This is just awful. I feel so bad for the owner and the dog. I am usually not very much a suing person, but in this case, I hope she wins big.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bridget said:


> This is just awful. I feel so bad for the owner and the dog. I am usually not very much a suing person, but in this case, I hope she wins big.


I couldn't agree more!


----------

